# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua Át 150A và khởi 125A-150A cũ

## hongle228

Vâng ! Như tiêu đề ạ. 
Em cần mua át và khởi cũ với tiêu chí ngon bổ rẻ :
- Át tầm 150A
- Khởi 125-150A 
Anh chị nào có thì ới em theo số đt hoặc zalo nhé : 0918.807.162 em tên Lê.

Thanks các bác đọc tin nhé !  :Smile:

----------

